

HN DC Meetup in 3 days  (June 21) - RKlophaus
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/calendar/13768657/

======
Hovertruck
The problem I always face with meetups is that I'm only 20. Does this require
you to be 21+ to get in the door?

~~~
chasingsparks
I just called the hotel, but they were not particularly helpful. I was
transfered four times. The only person who answered my question could barely
speak English. He said, "21 and up." I've never gone to this particular bar,
but I doubt that's true. I used to organize happy hours for some interns at my
last job, and I picked hotel bars specifically because they rarely carded at
the door. They typically expect a mix of underage and overage patrons, and
card at the the time of order.

The number is 202.484.1000 if you want to give it a try. It already exhausted
my annoyance threshold, since I am over 21.

~~~
Hovertruck
Thanks! I'll give them a call sometime today.

